# Help with Sentra selection



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

Hi All,

I am looking to buy a 2002 Sentra GXE and I have 2 choices. One from a dealer with 16,000 miles on it and priced at 12,000$. The other from a rental car company with 26,000 miles on it and priced at 11,000$.

I have couple of questions:

1) Is there any negative effect of having a lot of miles (26000) in just one year on the Sentra from the rental car company?
2) If the original warranty is transferrable to me, isnt it preferrable to buy the Sentra with lower mileage on it as the warranty covers me for almost 1 year more?

Thanks. I appreciate your time and advice.

Niranjan


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

I'd go with the GXE from the dealer for a few reasons...

1) You'd be getting a car that has been owned/driven by one person, instead of god knows how many.

2) Chances are the dealer car has been taken better care of.

3) You'd be getting a car that hasn't had the sh*t beaten out of it by jerks who like to mess up rentals.

4) You'll have more warranty (well worth the extra grand) plus you can always try to wheel and deal your way into a bit lower price and/or an extended warranty.

I just recently bought my '03 Spec-V from a used GM lot with 6100 miles on it and I was able to get an extended warranty until Dec. 2007 or 75K miles. Pretty cool I'd say except now I have to be careful with my mods so I don't void my coverage .


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

^^ what he said


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *^^ what he said *



 ya!


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

go with the daler all the way plus when you buy from a dealer you will get better customer service if warrenty is needed and it makes a world of difference trust me i know. i have bought my last two cars from the same dealer and right now my spec goes in this tues for a new tranny they drove my car and imeadiatelly warrentied it no questions asked. do you think it would be that easy if you bought the car from somewhere else? i know that it would be alot more stuff to deal with.repeat sales is the real deal with car dealerships plus they want your buisness.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

so for the 1,000 difference it's worth trying to bring it down they can trust me i got my 02 spec for 15,999 so tell me i didn't get one hell of a deal!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

Unless the car from the rental company was significantly lower price... which it doesn't appear to be... I would go with the dealer vehicle. As you know, rentals are often abused by the renters who have no penalty if the car fails while they are in posession...


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I got my '03 spec for 16,500 and 1.9% financing  not too bad of a deal... and also, I have done some mods to my car and they still warranty it, I've taken it in twice for repairs... and i even know that a lot of its issues are cause I don't know jack about cars and I am modding it myself ;( Just saying that for jmbernard who is scared to mod his car, last time I warrantied it I had my balance shaft removed...my header, CAI, and UO pulley on it, and they didn't say anything but "wow" and then they fixed it and I think they took turns "test driving it to make sure it worked after they got it running again" lol.... I do go bullshit with the guys at the dealer a lot tho.... like if I'm in the area I stop by and say what's up so that prolly helps... Who you know matters, even if u don't like the guy, act like u do and be his friend if he can possibly help u in the future.... and sheeit, all that $ I am spending on the car u better believe I'm going to be nice to those ppl cause they don't have to warranty anything on my car anymore...


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

oh yah, and they are all right..... buy the one from the dealer and do not let them do any mark up..... they will try to tack on fees..... just say no. dealers are like that


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

how am i scarred to mod my car,CorNut? I won't just do any mod i have to know in detail as to what the mod consists of and what long tem adverse effects it may have on my car.So if that is what you call being scarred to do a mod then so be it.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

and cornut if your engine blows i really doubt being buddy buddty with the tech will warrenty your engine.the final say is not up to the tech as to weather the warrinty is issued.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Buddy shit will maybe work with small claims, but throw in an engine replacement and higher up guys get involved an then mods may mean that you pay, not them.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Dont Ever Buy A Former Rental Car! 
Have you ever rented a car before? How did you accelerate in it? how did you brake in it? How did you park in it? okay then, dont buy the rental


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

never buy rental nothing but trouble


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I know how I treat rentals, and I'm sure everybody else takes em through golf courses too... well maybe not?? I remember one time we were checking out the brakes because we never seen anti lock brakes. well.... they locked up =) t-boned another car but hey, no big deal!! $1 a day insurance! that is why I would never buy one... people are just as bad as me, oh yah, and the car we t-boned, to top it off...
it
was umm





parked


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

I have a Ford Escort rental right now due to an unfortunate parking brake failure incident. I use the parking brake to stop more than I use the pedal on the rental. Hee hee hee. I forget who called us jerks up above for beating on rentals, but here's a couple words for you. When you get into your rental and the first thing you notice is an overwhelming odor of piss, when the seats are stained with god knows what, when it has not been washed or vacuumed for months, when your hands stick to the steering wheel, when the car hardly starts and then stalls out at traffic lights, when the employee at the rental car company has an IQ lower than his minimum wage pay and acts like a dick to you, and when they charge you outrageous prices to rent the car, when you have to pay the difference out of your pocket because the insurance only allows so much a day for a POS that isn't worth $2 a day......well you pretty much have to say fuck em', go have some fun. Peace.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

I think it might have been me calling people jerks earlier on, but let me explain a little... People who beat on cars are only jerks if they beat on cars you're gonna buy. For example, I'm gonna buy a Spec-V, but some JERK landed a nice curbshot on the left front tire and now it's cracked and scuffed. Or how about I was gonna get this GXE but some dick messed up the trans. On the other hand, if the guy gives you shit at the counter or whatever, it is your DUTY to mess the hell out of their cars. Anyone ever see Jackass?? There's a great idea for someone on how to get back at those jag-offs with a triple digit income and a double digit IQ trying to give YOU the run around. So I say, keep on stinking up those POS rentals whenever the 3 toothed sh*thead wants to give you hell for not buying their insurance. Just some clarification...


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

No, I havn't seen Jackass, but I will now. Peace.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

funny as hell what happens to the rental car.the single reason i won't ever buy a rental


----------

